# Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles??



## Aaron.Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have owned many different cars, including Japanese and Domestic, I want to finally own a audi. The main reason is because i want german and all-wheel drive power, but my main question is what about reliability over 100,000 miles? The reason being is because i am about to start a new sales job, and i have to log about 25,000 miles a year. I want a audi tt, but i cant find many cars around 50,000-75,000 miles, and under $16,000. Most of the cars i have found on this forums marketplace are around 80,000+ miles and $10,000-$13,000. ON top of all that i want to mod the car to around 300 horsepower to the wheels. A friend of mine is a vw/audi/porsche tech, and tells me that they will be solid up to 200,000 miles. Any help would be appreciated.
P.S. Any links to forums or other locations to look for cars would be helpful!!
Thanks


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

i got my TT with 99k on it, Its mint though. If you maintain it, it will last a long long time. Dont beat the snot out of it and keep her in good condition.
Not to mention 1.8t blocks arent exactly hard to find.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (MKIIIGolfGTI)*

Maintenance. Maintenance. Maintenance. If it has not been maintained properly then look elsewhere.


----------



## Aaron.Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (bauch1425)*

So where should i look for cars? This forums marketplace, or auto-trader?? I Realize maintenance records are always beneficials, but they are not always available? Where would you look??


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

I found mine on Craigslist and AutoTrader. If maintenance records are not available, I'd look elsewhere personally. The seller of my car didn't have them but I was able to find where my car was originally purchased and the dealer gladly faxed me the service records based off the VIN number. 
These cars are maintenance "happy", and have a lot of "common problems". They're not really mechanical (the 1.8t is a solid engine), mainly cheaply made (and expensive to replace) electronic sensors dying.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (bauch1425)*

Oh, and read the FAQ stickied at the top of the forum. There is tons of information and will probably answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## Aaron.Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (bauch1425)*

Thanks


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

i have an 01 with 89000 on her, and no major problems other than a cracked downpipe. 
the only other maintenance i have had to do is timing belt, lightbulbs, tires, etc. all normal stuff.
shes running fine and strong!!


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Keep an eye out at the local dealerships....they're tripping over themselves to get rid of the later models. I spotted a couple in the past month with 70k+ miles going for $10-12k
I know of a guy in NY/NJ potentially selling.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

These cars are very reliable.. i have had mine since 67k and now have 112k on it w/ the original stock clutch and it has been chipped since 71k and the stock turbo still pulls strong all the way to 22psi on a daily basis.... the only problems i have run into is maf issues with back to back bad maf's once i had the first one go out... but i switched to an non oil based filter (Spectra Sport) and the maf has been perfect ever since...


_Modified by storx at 7:28 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

I got my 2002 225 8 months ago, two weeks after I bought it with 62000 miles the slave cylinder **** the bed and dumped brake fluid on the clutch and fly wheel. This is not a common issue from what in understand but it required a new clutch and fly wheel which was covered by the warranty (what luck!). Since then the the driver side seat belt has stopped retracting, the 6 disc changer broke (Bose go figure), the brake pedal switch broke leaving the tail light always on. I have 68000 on the car now and it is running strong.
I did the timing belt as soon as i bought the car based on this forum. The TT's are German engineering at it best. Mechanically they are bullet proof but as they get older like all car they will nickel and dime you a bit.
I have no regrets about my purchase and if you like the TT you should just get it, in the end you got to pay to play!


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

115K miles, still runs money. Blew my first coil pack @ 109k, and did the first timing belt job on it at 99k (yea, way overdue. Last owner was a woman with no clue about cars.). 
Do your maintenance and you'll be fine. 1.8T's are tried and true. =]


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (PnZrFsT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PnZrFsT* »_115K miles, still runs money. Blew my first coil pack @ 109k, and did the first timing belt job on it at 99k (yea, way overdue. Last owner was a woman with no clue about cars.). 
Do your maintenance and you'll be fine. 1.8T's are tried and true. =]

PO of my car was also a woman with no clue, but that can also be a good thing. she babied the car & used it mainly as a commuter, so it had a lot of miles.. but they were easy miles. thankfully her husband had all the maitenence done at an audi specialty shop, & the shop had all the service records
at 95k goin strong with no major issues.. knock on wood!


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
PO of my car was also a woman with no clue, but that can also be a good thing. she babied the car & used it mainly as a commuter, so it had a lot of miles.. but they were easy miles.

That's why I bought mine with 93k on it! I know a good by when I see one!


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

I purchased my 2001 with 88k on it. The previous owner had put a APR stage III kit on it but had not upgraded internals. When we pulled the engine apart the bearings and all internals looked brand new.
Other than basic maintenance that any car would need you will need to re-build the transmission to handle the 300whp as that is what I had to do.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (audiguy01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy01* »_I purchased my 2001 with 88k on it. The previous owner had put a APR stage III kit on it but had not upgraded internals. When we pulled the engine apart the bearings and all internals looked brand new.
Other than basic maintenance that any car would need you will need to re-build the transmission to handle the 300whp as that is what I had to do.

do you mind going more into details on building it to handle 300whp...


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (storx)*

You can have a TT with 10k miles and it can be unreliable.....so it doesn't really matter.....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (VWAUDITEK)*

I'm in the middle of my timing belt right now in my freezing garage; think of the TT as an awesome new car with old car "charm," and if you want an "appliance" kind of car look elsewhere.
Seriously though, if you like wrenching, the TT is just enough, so long as maintenance is part of that. My solution is to do a mod everytime, so hello dogbone


----------



## Aaron.Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you guys all the information is really helping me make the decission. I am going to buy a tt very soon, i will keep everyone updated. If anyone wants to keep telling there story i would love to keep reading.
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (storx)*

Storx,
An APR big turbo kit or equivalent with a water/meth kit should equal roughly 300whp and still be a fully capable daily driver. I would suggest doing rods with the big turbo kit.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (audiguy01)*

Only if he can find the kit used...for the effort he could easily build a 380+whp gt3071 at the expense of 400rpm in spool for cheaper than APR. You do have a good tune though audiguy


----------



## Aaron.Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

what about atp turbo upgrade, i have heard with a full exhaust, fuel injectors, and there fuel tune for less than $3000.00 you can have over 300 rwhp


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Aaron.Kent)*









Search, and make sure you search new and archived, and by specific forum, otherwise the search engine gets pissy.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I have over 110k on mine and no major issues and its an 02 225


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

Bought my TT with 42K on the clock. It was a one owner car, all maint. at the dealer. I wanted an Audi Certified car, so I wound up paying a little extra for it. But, about 2 months into ownership, my ignition started getting stiff...had the ignition replaced. About a month later, CD changer went ka-put. Both items replaced under Audi Certified Warranty.
No problems since, and I'm at 63K on the clock. It's my daily driver, and I get about 30mpg per tank (little worse in winter). Couldn't be happier with my car.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Bought my 2000 with 86k on the clock. First thing I did was the TB/WP. It ran just fine up until this past month when the right window motor had to be replaced ($500) and the Flywheel cracked so I replaced that and the clutch ($1900). 
Other than a fried Haldex controller (which I them upgraded to a blue one), it' been solid - even with my minor upgrades.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aaron.Kent* »_Hello everyone,
I have owned many different cars, including Japanese and Domestic, I want to finally own a audi. The main reason is because i want german and all-wheel drive power, but my main question is what about reliability over 100,000 miles? The reason being is because i am about to start a new sales job, and i have to log about 25,000 miles a year. I want a audi tt, but i cant find many cars around 50,000-75,000 miles, and under $16,000. Most of the cars i have found on this forums marketplace are around 80,000+ miles and $10,000-$13,000. ON top of all that i want to mod the car to around 300 horsepower to the wheels. A friend of mine is a vw/audi/porsche tech, and tells me that they will be solid up to 200,000 miles. Any help would be appreciated.
P.S. Any links to forums or other locations to look for cars would be helpful!!
Thanks


hey, the TT will be a reliable vehicle as a DD if you take care of it and mod it conservatively. If you're looking to drive this car daily and want 300HP to the wheel, the only way to get there is a big turbo. APR is reliable and available but it's not cheap. I've driven everywhere with my TT and it's my DD. I have 100K+ on the clock and it has been nothing but a joy to own. of course you will have to do lots of maintenance, and if you can do it yourself, it'll be cheaper and a best way to get to know the car. the only big job is the Timing Belt which i paid to get it done. i did all the suspension, and other power upgrade such as FMIC, DV relocated, Intake, Exhaust, short shifter, and the obvious oil change, haldex change, tranny and rear diff fluid changed. 
Remember, it's not wise to have a highly modded TT as a saleman because there will be days that you will have to leave your car in a shop to fix it. I've been around for a while and have seen enough BT cars that frequently required a shop visit. That's not to say there isn't a success story but really, do you have the time, money and patient to go through with it? My advice, buy a 03 or higher TT, 225 model, chipped it with REVO (yes i do think it's better than the rest and i haven't need any local dealer support since the day i chipped) do basic breathing upgrade (intake and exhaust) and it should be a joy to drive. hope this help.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (cruzad3r)*

^^ i havent done any engine mods & i still think its a blast to drive. but then again I came from a jetta 2.0slow motor. 
I'm a believer suspension should be the first serious mod done. especially if you buy one with higher miles.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (cdougyfresh)*

Yea, suspension and brakes are always first for me, no reason to make more power if the car doesn't drive like you want it to. As much as I want MOAR POWERZ I'm very happy with my 19mm rear sway, Haldex Blue, and 986 Brembos, they make my TTq a different car from when I bought it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

eh... first mod was chip and exhaust for me... stock suspension is decent and so is the brake. really just cuz you chipped the car and add a cat back doesn't mean your TT turns into a super car. i owned the TT for years and still on my stock brakes. not stock shocks and struts though but i swapped them out at abt 82k+ miles.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

yeah i bought the car with 85k on the clock.. koni coilovers were night & day difference in handling


----------



## Aaron.Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (cruzad3r)*

thanks for the tips on the BT kits, i think a chip, and turbo back exhaust would be a great start!!! I am still attracted to an atp turbo upgrade down the road. The prices are so spot on, compared to a apr kit.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (Aaron.Kent)*

You could build a good T28 kit for $4k, and you do get what you paid for. Many Vortexers have had problems with the ATP and they suffer from extra lag because of the K housing.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Reliability of a tt over 100,000 miles?? (l88m22vette)*

Hey 188m22vette,

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Yea, suspension and brakes are always first for me, no reason to make more power if the car doesn't drive like you want it to. As much as I want MOAR POWERZ I'm very happy with my 19mm rear sway, Haldex Blue, and 986 Brembos, they make my TTq a different car from when I bought it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How has the Haldex Blue treated you? I have eying on for some time now and would like to know your thoughts on the 50/50 of the blue vs 80/20 of the stock controller. Acceleration improvement off the line? Better Cornering? Help you hook up with more chicks? 
Thanks in advance,
AquashAZ


----------

